# Working Full Time & Horses



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Not long now until Olive arrives home! Very excited. I wanted to get a little bit of advice/thoughts on a couple of things.

I have seen people post about working full time and looking after your V - my boyfriend and I both work full time. I luckily work 5 minutes away from home. Our routine I'm thinking will be a bit like this:

AM: Walk/Run (when old enough) for about an hour
Lunchtime: 30min Walk & play time
PM: Come to stables with me - I'm usually there for about 2 hours - there she can run around like a mad thing as much as she wants and then maybe another walk when my BF gets home.

Obviously this will alter as Olive is only a baby at the moment and depending on how she is she may need more exercise etc. Time/practice will tell 

My question is what have/do people do with their puppy in the few hours between leaving for work and coming back for lunch and then again after lunch before I get home. My sister has said she will come in once and do wee/play time. How long do you think we will need to do this? or has anyone got any other suggestions?

We have thought about puppy day care but this is quite expensive. When Olive is older she will be able to go to work with my BF about twice a week.

Also has anyone had any experience with their Vs and horses. I want Olive to be comfortable around my horse and wondered if anyone has introduced their V to horses?

Thanks for all your brilliant advice! Love this forum!

Latest pic of Olive from Sunday visit attached


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

All of my V's have been around horses. My current two think they're big dogs. 
When I had two males they pinned a rider and horse in place in the forest, and that was definitely not funny. A very scared rider and horse is dangerous. I can't take full responsiblity though because it was hunting season, in a state forest, when it occured. I think the rider could have execised some better judgment, but they probably weren't aware it was hunting season.
Last fall we ran into two of the Budweiser Clydes that didn't make the program in the forest. They were huge. No issues there either.

Gunnr is naturally a little wary of them, but Tika will dash right into the paddock with them. We don't allow it though just because it can go wrong so fast for the dog.
If we play fetch in the barn aisle during winter the horses love to watch the dogs go up and down the aisle. The first time Tika met a horse was over the stall door. When he leaned out to get a whiff of Tika she stuck her tongue up his nose. It was pretty funny.

The horse is actually the variable I would be worried about. Some will tolerate dogs, and some won't. We don't let the dogs and horses comingle without supervision.

As for the puppy and full time work; It just sort of works itself out. Understand that your puppy won't be able too last and accept that you will have messes to clean up for a little while is just part of it. She needs to get out the door every couple hours, or so at minimum. Basically if she isn't sleeping, eating or playing, she's going to the bathroom. This will go on for the firat month or so. After that she may make it 3-4 hours, or may not. Each dog is a little different.

PS.
I think it's much easier to clean up after a dog, than pick a stall or paddock.  Our horse is a real churner and it can awhile to pick his stall. Messy boy.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank Gunnr. My horse is good with dogs that he knows so hopefully he will be fine. 

I think I will just take it slowly and get them used to each other over time.

As for leaving her I feel bad but she will be looked after like a princess and will have a solid routine so hopefully she will get used to it.

You are right little messes are much better than dinosaur poos!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

My dogs have always been around my horses, but I am always very careful to train them to a point where there is minimal risk to the puppy. All my horses are home bred and well used to dogs and I trust them not to kick a dog. However, I did see a friends pup walk behind one of my horses and the horse moved one hind leg and nearly accidently stepped on the dog with out even knowing it was there - that could have been fatal.

I have just started allowing my 8 month of Vizsla pup to wonder around my yard while I am doing stables and he is now well enough trained to come down the fields to bring horses in. The training is the really important key to having a dog around horses. For instance on Sunday evening I was putting a friends 5 yr old out in the field. I told my husband to keep the dogs in the yard as I don't trust this youngster with his hind legs. I walked him down to the field and just get inside the gate and he starts leaping around. I turned around and there was my pup just by the gate. I immediately told him down but because it was windy maybe he couldn't hear, hand signals are a blessing (and I laughed when my trainer suggested hand signals as well as voice commands). He dropped and waited until I had turned the horse out and released the pup.

So all I am saying is no matter how much you trust your horse accidents happen, but it is lovely to have your dog around the yard just make sure he is well trained before you start letting him loose around the yard. 

One thing I always teach a puppy is OUT - they are not allowed in a stable with a horse in it. So while I muck out they are in and out of the stable and I teach them the out command - very useful.

Hope you have lots of fun with Olive and I look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks thats really useful. I am planning on doing lots of classes etc to make sure she is trained to the max as that does seem a very important key to having a V.

I will post some pics soon - only a week 1/2 to go!

thanks again


----------



## roxy2011 (May 21, 2012)

hi 
congrats on the new family member 
i work full time (shift work) i have very good neighbours who were able to nip in during the early stages.

my experience taught me to learn roxys bladder routines early. i would leave her for an hour, then 2 and built up. shes now 19 months and can be left for 8 hours ( not that she ever is but i stopped feeling so guilty as thats how long we sleep at night) she gets 2 good walks a day and comes everywhere with me on my days off. 

its tough the first few months the fact you can take her to the stables will help you immensly its mostly about the bladder and the company for v's i had a nother dog when she first came home and they kept each other company. sadly hollie passed away before christmas and roxy has been happy enough on her own.

remember its your routine the pub will get used to whatever standard you set


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Olivejosh12

One thing I forgot to mention in the opening paragraph was that the experience with the rider in the forest was what prompted me to make sure that all of my dogs have been socialized with horses since that occurrence. Even the two hammers that worked and pinned that poor horse and rider that day learned too not do that again.
Poor women, Two crazy dogs with bells on the necks ,and a guy in camo coming out of the brush with a shotgun. Luckily it ended well.

I do not ever want my dogs to work ( pin), or spook a horse with a rider. I also don't want them to be corrected by a horse for invading it's space. It could be a one time correction.


----------

